# Up fitting my Fein vac



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

So I have 2 Fein vacs in addition to my Midi. Just found a deal online for a Fein Hepa filter and bag for $70. I think that should qualify for RRP. With all the other expenses going out the door I'd like to hold off on spending $625 on a CT26 if possible for now anyways. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I believe that adding HEPA stuff to a vac that did not come labelled as a HEPA vac is a no go. Hence the shop vacs with a HEPA filter do not qualify for RRP. It has to be build from the ground up as a HEPA. You may be OK if the vacuum is the extra same model as one the is know called a HEPA, but upgrading a vacuum that was not purchased as a HEPA to be a HEPA with add-ons was a no go from what I recall of the class.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I think the Fein vacs are identical except for the filters. So adding a hepa filter to one, in my opinion qualifies if for being a legit hepa vac. What is the model number for your vacs that you have now?

Pat


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

DeanV said:


> I believe that adding HEPA stuff to a vac that did not come labelled as a HEPA vac is a no go. Hence the shop vacs with a HEPA filter do not qualify for RRP. It has to be build from the ground up as a HEPA. You may be OK if the vacuum is the extra same model as one the is know called a HEPA, but upgrading a vacuum that was not purchased as a HEPA to be a HEPA with add-ons was a no go from what I recall of the class.



That's my understanding too. It's not really about the filter, but the design of the vac. It has to be a totally closed system, no leaks. With through the filter as the only source of exhaust at all. 

Shop vacs leak and belch like crazy.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> Shop vacs leak and belch like crazy.


Not fiens, They are great vacs.

Pat


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Dean is correct. hepa vacs come with more filters than a standard vac. The Festool vacs have 7 filters, my Filter Queens have 12. Standard vacs only have 1 filter.

Damon I know it's expensive for the Festool. I was looking up Feins and saw they did offer a hepa vac but price wise very close to Festool.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Fein 9-20-24 HEPA Turbo I Vac 6-Gallon Wet or Dry Vacuum

http://www.amazon.com/Fein-9-20-24-HEPA-6-Gallon-Vacuum/dp/B003INE4MG


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is a quote from a site selling hepa filters for the feins.



> The Fein HEPA Filter works with Fein I, II and III Turbo Vacs. Ideal when working with hazardous small particulate dust or if allergies/related health concerns are an issue. *Installing this filter gives your Fein Vac a true HEPA rating* when used in conjuction with a paper dust bag (recommended). Do not recommend using with a cloth filter bag. HEPA Filter mounts onto float valve cage located on the bottom of vacuum head.


For many of the fein vacs, you can get the *same* model in both non hepa "Much cheaper" and with a hepa. They have the same body, motors and identical construction.

Obviously you just can't put a 30 dollar hepa filter in a rigid shop vac. but fiens are different.

Pat


----------



## Billinor (Aug 7, 2013)

You can buy Gore Cleanstream HEPA filters that fit Fein vacs for about $35.00.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> I think the Fein vacs are identical except for the filters. So adding a hepa filter to one, in my opinion qualifies if for being a legit hepa vac. What is the model number for your vacs that you have now?
> 
> Pat



9-55-13. Turbo II
Older one. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Billinor said:


> You can buy Gore Cleanstream HEPA filters that fit Fein vacs for about $35.00.



I believe the packages for the Gore say not to use with lead paint. 

I bought the Fein hepa. I'm thinking it's a closed system. Not like adding a hepa filter to a Shop Vac


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

The Fein rep online assured me it would be RRP compliant the same as their newer models. Cool. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------

